# what should i stack with test c ?



## aryat62 (Sep 17, 2011)

i am going to run test c 500 mg a week for 10 weeks
this is my first real steroid
i have few cycle under my belt : metha drol extreme, trenazone, hdrol and havoc

i want to stack it with prohormone more likely can you guys give your opinion and tell me what should i stack it with ?


----------



## aryat62 (Sep 17, 2011)

bump


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 17, 2011)

What's your stats and goals bro?


V/R
Chris


----------



## aryat62 (Sep 17, 2011)

26 
3 solid years of training
and i want to get shredded
i am 187 lb


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 17, 2011)

If you want to use a ph, I hear methadrol is hard to beat. If your diet is on point, test+methadrol should be a nice cut. I've heard anavar has fat loss properties of it's own though it's not as easily available. When it comes down to it though eating less calories is what's gonna drop the weight, AAS will just shift the ratio of fat/muscle in your favor


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree with what Digit said.  Trying to cut back on you caloric intake and even uping you cardio to right before you go to bed will help.  When I work out in the evening after dinner I was loose a couple of pounds due to my body burning calories well into the night.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2011)

I would chose an IronMagLabs product like SuperDMZ


----------



## eire (Sep 19, 2011)

tbol, forget the ph's  if your deadset on ph's superdrol will not bloat you but it will make you strong as hell


----------



## spark (Sep 19, 2011)

Eq and cyp got me lean as hell every time i have used it.  I cut out breads and sugar.  Shredded and strong as fuck.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 19, 2011)

methadrol or super dmz... im doing a 10 week cycle of test E.. also my very first true steriod cycle. i think im starting tommorow. my friend is on just dmz right now and loves it. im kicking my 10 weeks off with 4 weeks of dmz... goodluck!


----------



## colorado (Sep 19, 2011)

If I were you, I'd rock the Test by it's self. You see better gains than ever before and the added muscle alone should get you pretty cut up if your diet is right. Plus, you'll know EXACTLY how you react to your first cycle of Test. Use an AI to keep the bloat off and the gyno away then properly PCT.

Test only is an awesome first real cycle.

Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## duro78 (Sep 20, 2011)

test prop and dbol or deca


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 20, 2011)

throw in winstrol if you want to get shredded. but that wont do it alone, people must realize it is all in the training and DIET, hormones only aid


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Sep 20, 2011)

This guy has already run several designer steroid cycles. Test solo at a dose of 500mgs a week is going to do jack shit compaired to those oral DS runs. Test by itself sucks, period. At 500mgs.....come on.


If you're dead set on an OTC (and I don't know why you would be because you're already risking it with test) and you want to lean out or recomp 1. diet and cardio is going to make up for 70% of that which you should and probably already know so I would go with either an epi clone again or halo.

But I guess if you're just wanting to lean out you can do alright with just test and a solid training/carb cycling regiment.


----------



## eire (Sep 20, 2011)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> This guy has already run several designer steroid cycles. Test solo at a dose of 500mgs a week is going to do jack shit compaired to those oral DS runs. Test by itself sucks, period. At 500mgs.....come on.
> 
> 
> If you're dead set on an OTC (and I don't know why you would be because you're already risking it with test) and you want to lean out or recomp 1. diet and cardio is going to make up for 70% of that which you should and probably already know so I would go with either an epi clone again or halo.
> ...



500mg is ALOT more than the body can produce naturally, if you cant make good gains of  500mg  of test you need to reevaluate your diet and training.. especially it its your first run with gear


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 18, 2011)

haha straight up who cant make gains w 500mgs of test i went up 20 pounds and strength through the roof on first test cycle and that was after running tren extreme otc


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 18, 2011)

It's your first real cycle.  I would advice not to cut.  do a bulk with a super clean diet and you will  not put on much fat but will put on a lot of lean mass.  Test C alone at 500 mg/w will be plenty for you.  use a little AI with it to keep the bloat down and if you're carb sensitive dial those in and you'll e looking better and better from week 4 out.


----------



## rage racing (Dec 18, 2011)

If you wanna run a PH during a cut I would run Halo


----------

